# trunk purtifying



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

what can anyone recommend for make the trunk space nicer?
im not looking at subs or amps, it still needs to be a grocery getter. what can i do besides just carpetting?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

uh maybe re doing it in vinyl? but who says a groccier getter can't thump


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

How about neons and some interesting mirror placement?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hmm, i like the vinyl and the mirror ideas. neons i may put, but where could hook them upto? i alreday have a neone outlet in my cig lighter, but its full (tri socket with thickj gauge wire) power 3 accesory neon tubes. where else can i power the neon tubes from? and vinyl, would it be able to just get vinyl at a linen or whatever store, and wrap it myself?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

rios said:


> *hmm, i like the vinyl and the mirror ideas. neons i may put, but where could hook them upto? i alreday have a neone outlet in my cig lighter, but its full (tri socket with thickj gauge wire) power 3 accesory neon tubes. where else can i power the neon tubes from? and vinyl, would it be able to just get vinyl at a linen or whatever store, and wrap it myself? *


wire the neon to your trunk light so they only go on when you open your trunk 
or wire to a toggle switch


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

would it be possible if i connected to an existing accesory, like say the liscence plate lights, and use a switch to turn them on, and have them drawing power from the liscense plate lights? cause i dont have a trunk light


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *wire the neon to your trunk light so they only go on when you open your trunk
> or wire to a toggle switch  *


damn, wouldnt that be too much power tho? i mean, lets say you only put 2 neon tubes, we have to splice the cables and seperate the ground from the positive and hook both positives(from both neons) to the existing wire for the trunk light, then hook the grounds to a piece of metal on the car? i mean, i know how to wire them and all, but would it be too much power going thru that lil wire, i think u might blow something.....


----------



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

*i thought the same thing...*

i had a long (24" IIRC) neon in my trunk for awhile. I planned on wiring a relay to the stock trunk light , and then getting power from my distibution block (for my amps). To test things out I just plugged the neon into the socket, temporarily, and it never blew the trunk light fuse. I even had some wire ends that fit in the socket!! Not exactly super professional but my test method worked so I left it alone.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

ok, i'm gonna go out and buy some neon tubes for my trunk then.......see if this works, but if i splice the cables, and the tubes break/burn out, i wont be covered under warranty


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *ok, i'm gonna go out and buy some neon tubes for my trunk then.......see if this works, but if i splice the cables, and the tubes break/burn out, i wont be covered under warranty *


I hooked some up on a friends car once and they never blew out. But if your worried about it run them up to a toggle switch


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I hooked some up on a friends car once and they never blew out. But if your worried about it run them up to a toggle switch *


will do.....thanks princess


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Other option is to fiberglass your trunk and display it with neons and lexan sheets, then just carpet the floor. Its more expensive, but a lot flashier.

I just bought all the supplies to do my trunk about 3 weeks ago, with all the fiberglass mat, resin, hardener, disposable brushes, rubber gloves, fabric, bondo, dynamat extreme etc, it ran about 200 bucks.

an 8 square foot sheet of fiberglass mat here is 5 bucks, cloth is 5 bucks as well, resin was 25 bucks for like a half gallon container, 10 bucks for a gallon of bondo and hardener, then there were miscellaneous fee's for lumber to build wood molding, and about 24 square feet of 60/40 fleece (stretchy kind) to build the base for the shell molding that the mat ultimately goes on.

If you do it like this you can still have a grocery getter, mine is a aily driver and theresplenty of room in the trunk for groceries, and then i have backseats if i run outta room in the trunk. If you do decide to make it a thumping grocery racer, make sure you drop an extra hundred bucks or two on dynamatting your trunk.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

make sure to post pics after you are done nissan tuner


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

btw, i went out and got these neon tubes from fry's electronics for 20$......theyre pretty cool, the adapter for the cigarette lighter has an on/off switch built in......also it has some kind of converter and u can disconnect the cables(instead of cutting them) and u can splice them into whatever u want..


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

if you are worried about blowing your tubes you could always put a inline fuse at about fifteen and this would help prevent blowing your tubes. you will want to hook up to the trunk light because it is constant hot that is activated by a switch unlike the plate lights which only come on when you turn on your lights.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

turborcr9 said:


> *if you are worried about blowing your tubes you could always put a inline fuse at about fifteen and this would help prevent blowing your tubes. you will want to hook up to the trunk light because it is constant hot that is activated by a switch unlike the plate lights which only come on when you turn on your lights. *


i thought the trunk light only comes on when u open the trunk??


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

you are right that is what i was saying that the trunk light switch turns it on when you open your trunk so therfore they would not be on all the time just when you open the trunk. Cause you wouldnt want them on all the time when you have your lights on whats the point in that nobody is going to see them anyways until you open the trunk so why not have them come on when you open it.


----------

